# ISPConfig 2.2.23 released



## Till (17. Apr. 2008)

ISPConfig 2.2.23 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release updates ClamAV to 0.93.

Notice:
-------

There is a separate patch update available to upgrade ClamAV to 0.93 on ISPConfig 2.2.22.
If you install this patch http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22350, it is 
not nescessary to update to ISPConfig 2.2.23.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Update: Updated ClamAV to 0.93


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.23.tar.gz from sourceforge.net:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.23.tar.gz?download

Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.23.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## hahni (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Till,

ich habe die aktuelle Version im Einsatz. Allerdings stelle ich fest, dass das Spam-Aufkommen wieder höher wird. Ich nehme eine restriktive Prüfung der Mails auch schon durch Postfix vor. Aber viele dieser Nachrichten werden gar nicht als Spam erkannt. Es sind jetzt so um die 5-10 pro Tag, die zusätzlich eingehen. Gibt es da irgendwie Möglichkeiten, dies einzudämmen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2008)

Hast Du dir razor, pyzor und dcc Pakete der Linuxdistribution schon installiert?


----------



## hahni (16. Juni 2008)

Alles, wie es im Perfect-Server-Doc für 6.06 LTS beschrieben war. Demnächst will ich mir mal die Dist-Upgrade-Geschichte auf 8.04 LTS ansehen. Aber das hat ja mit dem Spam-Filter weniger zu tun...


----------



## Till (16. Juni 2008)

Dann install ier mal razor, pyzor und dcc. Sollte wie folgt gehen:

apt-get install razor pyzor dcc


----------



## hahni (16. Juni 2008)

Ist das alles oder müssen noch Konfigurationseinstellungen getroffen werden? Das Spam-Aufkommen und die Erkennung war bisher auch super. Ist sie übrigens noch immer. Doch es kommen - so meine ich - jetzt mehr unerkannte Nachrichten durch. Über mehr als 5 am Tag spreche ich nicht... Aber die hatte ich vorher auch nicht...


----------



## hahni (19. Juni 2008)

Nur die Pakete installieren und sonst nix (=keine Konfiguration)?


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich mich richig erinnere, werden die Pakete von Spamassassin dann automatisch eingebunden. Wenn nicht, müsstest Du sie in die Spamassassin Konfiguration unter /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/ einbinden (Anleitungen findest Du glaube ich auf der spamasassin website).


----------



## hahni (7. Juli 2008)

Das Paket "dcc" scheint apt-get nicht zu kennen 

---
apt-get install razor pyzor dcc
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
E: Konnte Paket dcc nicht finden
---


----------



## hahni (7. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann install ier mal razor, pyzor und dcc. Sollte wie folgt gehen:
> 
> apt-get install razor pyzor dcc


 
muss es möglicherweise lauten:
"apt-get install razor pyzor dcc-client" ?


----------



## hahni (7. Juli 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn ich mich richig erinnere, werden die Pakete von Spamassassin dann automatisch eingebunden. Wenn nicht, müsstest Du sie in die Spamassassin Konfiguration unter /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/ einbinden (Anleitungen findest Du glaube ich auf der spamasassin website).


Wird die datei "/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/spamassassin/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf" beim nächsten Update von ISPConfig wieder überschrieben?


----------



## Till (8. Juli 2008)

Ja, die Datei wird überschrieben.


----------



## hahni (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

es scheint zu funktionieren mit den Änderungen in der "local.cf", die man übrigens händisch vornehmen musste. Zumindest wurden wieder gestern abend alle Mails als Spam deklariert.

Wäre es denn nicht in Form einer kleinen ISPConfig-Verbesserung möglich, zu erkennen, ob die Module installiert sind und in diesem Fall die "local.cf" richtig zu schreiben?

Mittlerweile muss ich nämlich wegen dem Quota-Problem die Virenscanner nach einem ISPConfig-Update modifizieren und nun auch die "local.cf". Wäre schön, wenn du dies berücksichtigen könntest 

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (8. Juli 2008)

Das wird leider nicht ohne weiteres möglich sein. Einen Parser für diese Könfigurationsdateien zu schreiben ist sehr aufwändig, da dieser ja auch Syntaxänderungen beim Einspielen von Updates etc. berücksichtigen müsste. Ich würde Dir raten einfach die Dateien zu sichern und nach einem Update zrückzuspielen, nachdem Du die Syntax mit der neuen Version verglichen hast.


----------



## hahni (8. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Parser kann ich verstehen. Evtl. bestünde ja die Möglichkeit, bei SpamAssassin die Sachen als externe Datei einzubinden, was ja möglich wäre und auch leichter zu parsen?


----------

